# diaporama Flash / XML avec fondu



## cake (9 Novembre 2007)

salut !


je suis en train d'essayer de monter un diaporama avec flash, et souhaite pouvoir charger les images en externe (c a d ne pas les inclure dans le fichier swf). j'ai trouvé des choses hyper intéressantes, qui correspondent exactement à ce que je veux faire.
ici ---> http://www.flashkod.com/codes/DIAPORAMA-XML-AVEC-FONDU_41950.aspx

on peut télécharger la source, c a d le fichier flash avec l'action script déjà incorporé dedans. 

manque de pot, ce fichier a du être créer sous flash version PC. je souhaitais le réadapater pour les besoins de mon propre diaporama, mais je ne peux l'ouvrir sur ma version de flash MX 2004 mac. :rateau:  vraiment rageant.

est ce que vous arrivez à ouvrir le fichier par hasard?
ou est ce que kelkun connait un tuto qui permettrait de faire la même chose, parce que je n'ai aucune idée de comment programmer l'action script de ce diaporama depuis zéro.

bref bref si vous avez des tuyaux c'est bienvenu
MERCI


a+ !


----------



## jeanba3000 (9 Novembre 2007)

On peut t&#233;l&#233;charger &#224; condition d'&#234;tre enregistr&#233;, et j'ai pas envie de m'enregistrer. Peux-tu mettre le fichier &#224; disposition quelque part qu'on y jette un &#339;il ? Normalement un fichier .fla est ind&#233;pendant de la plateforme et du syst&#232;me d'exploitation, Mac ou PC &#231;a doit fonctionner pareil. Peut-&#234;tre que le .fla est corrompu ou je ne sais quoi ?


----------



## momo-fr (10 Novembre 2007)

Pour afficher des images avec un joli fondu ou autre chose tu as aussi le script de Jeroen Wijering...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2007)

Sinon Hum Kofkof Il est aussi possible de faire de très beaux diaporamas en javascript avec jquery et le plugin cycle.  

Avantage : fonctionne partout et si javascript n'est pas activé, les photos sont quand même visibles.

Je sors. :rateau:


----------



## cake (11 Novembre 2007)

merci pour ces infos 

effectivement ça me paraît aussi bizzard de ne pouvoir lire ce fichier qui logiquement ne dépend pas du matériel PC ou Mac.

voici un fichier zipper du diaporama. le fichier swf se lit impec'; mais pas le fichier fla.
http://membres.lycos.fr/blablablox/flashkod_DIAPO XML FONDU.zip

pour ce qui est de javascript; je ne suis malheureusement pas assez calé en la matière pour pouvoir arranger le script à ma sauce.

faites moi signe si vous arrivez à lire le fichier fla

merci à vous
a+


----------



## cake (13 Novembre 2007)

en fait j&#180;ai enfin r&#233;ussi &#224; ouvrir ce fameux fichier chez un pote qu&#180;a flash cs3.
ce n'&#233;tait qu'un conflit de version de flash apparemment. enfin ouf


----------



## momo-fr (13 Novembre 2007)

J'ai téléchargé le dossier de ton viewer Flash, tu as 2 fichiers .fla, l'un spécial pour MX2004 (diapo\diapo_MX2004.fla) et l'autre pour les versions supérieures (diapo\diapo.fla)...


----------



## cake (14 Novembre 2007)

justement je ne pouvais même pas ouvrir le fichier version MX 2004.
c'est peut être ma version qui buguait; m'enfin ca s'est arrangé depuis


----------

